# Mounting Twin Pancakes?



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

sharp21 said:


> What is the best way to go about this? Im working on my buddy to give me his old gpz600r that I would like to convert. Just kicking around the idea of twin motors & am looking for some advice & pics if you got them!
> S.


I haven't seen any pics or done one myself, but I would think that the best way would be to mount one in front, or on top, of the other one and connect them with a short chain(1:1 ratio). One motor would have 2 sprockets, one running to the other motor and one going to the rear wheel. Not sure if the shaft is long enough to hold 2 sprockets.........

James


----------



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking, except maybe with a belt so it is quieter.
There is a dirtbike online with twin motors but I cant find it right now.
I suppose you could mount one to each side of the swingarm too, with 2 sprockets...
Too bad for me that my buddy moved recently & got rid of the bike! He knew I wanted it & he ended up junking it....
S.


----------



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.evdrive.com/Emoto_project/moto_project.html
There is the bike
S.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

Different bike type, different motors, and different drive method, but here's another set of twin pancake motors used to power an ebike:
http://electricle.blogspot.com/2008/07/from-my-lens-to-your-screen.html

In this case, it's two radiator fan motors, with roller skate wheels bolted to their hubs, driving the rear wheel via friction. Not particularly efficient, but it worked pretty well all summer long. 

Eventually one of the motor shafts broke; it wasnt' intended to take a side load like this. Before that, the batteries were worn out (old UPS and scooter SLA batteries, for 36V/12Ah, but even when i started out was more like maybe 4 or 5Ah at best).

If I could, I'd replace the shaft and batteries, and put it back on the bike. It was a nice solution. Rather have a LiFePO4 pack, though--SLAs are too heavy. 
________
BigNipples


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

sharp21 said:


> http://www.evdrive.com/Emoto_project/moto_project.html
> There is the bike
> S.


What motors are they using?
And is it not better to just use one motor with twise the power that using two with half... or the same 

/Allan


----------

